# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  Inundaciones en Georgia: doce muertos y una invasión de fieras

## Jonasino

> Al menos doce personas murieron en Tiflis tras inundarse las calles de la ciudad, mientras que decenas de fieras escaparon del zoológico y se adentraron en el centro de la capital georgiana.
> Fuga de fieras por inundaciones
> 
> El río Vera, que pasa por el centro de Tiflis, se salió de su cauce y causó la mayor parte de los destrozos: al menos doce muertos y 24 desaparecidos, importantes daños en la infraestructura urbana e interrupción de servicios básicos.
> 
> Por si fuese poco, también el zoológico de la ciudad quedó inundado. Hasta veinte lobos, ocho leones, catorce pingüinos, varios tigres y jaguares murieron ahogados, según la administración del zoológico. Y varios lobos, osos, tigres, leones, hienas, linces, hipopótamos y una pantera, escaparon de la instación y deambulaban por el centro de la capital georgiana.
> 
> "Todavía quedan animales por capturar. Quiero pedir a la población que evite desplazarse por la ciudad a menos de que sea estrictamente necesario", dijo a los ciudadanos el alcalde de la capital georgiana, David Narmanía, más de doce horas después de la tragedia.
> 
> ...


Fuente :Big Grin: W

----------

